# pets



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi. I am a South African returning aftee 6 years away. Did any of you bring your pets into South Africa without the use of an agent? If so, what is the procedure and is it costly?


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Hi Monty, 

It depends on where you are traveling from and whether you have cats or dogs. Requirements for cats are super easy and your biggest obstacle will be booking the flight. Dogs on the other hand can be quite a complicated process. They need 5 different blood tests done within 30 days of landing in South Africa. In my opinion dealing with a company to guide you might be a smarter move in this case. 
As far as the permit and clearance on the SA side - the lady that's been issuing the permits for the last 20 years recently retired, so they are still figuring things out at the Dept. of Agriculture now. One day the permit shows up within 3 days and then the next application takes 4 weeks. Not fun to deal with if you are sitting abroad. I will also recommend that the original permit does not leave South Africa, but rather wait for you on this side to arrive. If your original permit goes missing while traveling you will have a mess on your hands. 

I worked in pet relocation in the US, and also have a pet moving company in South Africa. Send me a personal message if I can clear up anything else for you or recommend a company in your area to call.


----------



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for this. I have an agent dealing with flights etc here in Egypt. He however only deals with this side of things. I just need clarification on how it works in SA. I have the permits and they have had blood tests. I have 2 dogs and a cat. I did get a quote from an agent there but it is horrifically expensive that's why I thought doing the process there myself would be a better option. Thanks for your advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I know you asked about doing this without an agent - but I used a pet transport agency and it cost me about $3000 for my 2 cats to get from the USA to Cape Town. This included everything ( air fare, the night they spent at the KLM pet hotel in amsterdam, paperwork , vaccinations, getting permits, and several nights of boarding before they left the USA).


----------



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

We have decided to use an agent. It is expensive but easier. Thanks


----------

